# what is a healthy but affordable dog food?



## astrodoodle23 (Oct 9, 2012)

i've been doing some research on what kind of food to give my dog that is healthy and affordable, yet i have not found anything reliable so i thought why not ask dog owners themselves! so what is a healthy dog food??


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I know many don't like Diamond products, but I've had good luck with Taste of the Wild. It's a premium food, but more affordable than many others. Earthborn is priced similarly. I can get TOTW at Tractor Supply and Earthborn at my local feed store.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

depends what you consider affordable, you can look into healthwise, whole earth farms and fromm classic , those are under $40 for a large bag.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

I was going to say the same thing. Affordable is different for everyone. Me personally, I would spend every last dime on a quality dog food for my dog if it means I don't have to clean up vomit and diarrhea every day (my life until recently). He has had issues until I found a food that doesn't have fish in it, which I think is highly unnecessary in a food you feed daily. Just my personal philosophy, but Nurtisource and Fromm is also an affordable option that is a good quality dog food.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Foods made by Fromm, Earthborn, Annamaet


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

astrodoodle23 said:


> i've been doing some research on what kind of food to give my dog that is healthy and affordable, yet i have not found anything reliable so i thought why not ask dog owners themselves! so what is a healthy dog food??


All dog food is affordable by someone. What's your income? Or, better yet, what do you want to spend?


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Look for companies that sell in large bags of say 40 - 50lbs like Eagle, Precise, Annamaet, Dr. Tim's, Pro Pac and Victor. Your feeding costs can vary dramatically when buying large bags. Also, when you can, buy from a feed store and not a pet store

Also, don't overspend on protein. That is the most expensive part of the food and the despite what you read most dogs live long healthy lives on 25% or slightly less protein.


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

monster'sdad said:


> Look for companies that sell in large bags of say 40 - 50lbs like Eagle, Precise, Annamaet, Dr. Tim's, Pro Pac and Victor. Your feeding costs can vary dramatically when buying large bags. Also, when you can, buy from a feed store and not a pet store
> 
> Also, don't overspend on protein. That is the most expensive part of the food and the despite what you read most dogs live long healthy lives on 25% or slightly less protein.


Sorry but just have to say if you have a small breed dog like me a 44 or 50 lb bag is not practical.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

Jack Monzon said:


> All dog food is affordable by someone. What's your income? Or, better yet, what do you want to spend?


Exactly, I had a person come into our store and drop $500 on EVO/Acana/Orijen for their dogs and cats. They said that is their normal monthly ration. That would be totally unaffordable for me, but to each his own.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

Earthborn Holistics.
I pay $35 for a 28 lb bag.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Javadoo said:


> Earthborn Holistics.
> I pay $35 for a 28 lb bag.


Geez I am paying $44 for the 28# bag. I do get a 10% so that brings it down to $40.49 an then I have many $3 coupons, so I guess it is more like $37.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

A few very affordable grain inclusive and grain free alternatives;
Grain inclusive: Enhance Pro Endurance 27/17 @ $1.15/lb or Precise Chicken & Rice @ $1.15/lb
Grain Free: Horizon Pulsar Chicken @ $1.71/lb or NutriSource Heartland Select @ $1.70/lb


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Gotta admit. My guys are loving Tim's food. One of the easiest transitions I've had for a new food. I think I paid about $1.50 lb. And you don't need to feed much either.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Nutri Source, Fromm, Precise... 

Diamond foods are cheap, but so incredibly risky so I'd stay far, far away from them.


----------

